# add-a-valve



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anybody have experience with the add-a-valve made by Jomar. I was debating trying to install a couple to prevent shutting down a high rise and checking on the pros and cons.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

ive used one, it worked ok, but they are sure proud of it by thier price. your better off pro pressing a valve and draining the building.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

how much do they go for? ive seen the ads and was curious


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

$200 plus for 1/2", $400 plus for 1"


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Although I have no personal experience with the product.... I occaisionally work around some other plumbers at a large hospital and I have heard some negative comments on them. Leaks etc.. In fact we are not allowed to use them on any part of the hospital.

Have you considered freezing and repairing with propress system? It has worked out for us.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

What about the cold shot system?

Has anyone ever worked with one of these?


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I will just drain the building and propress a couple valves. I'd rather be safe than sorry.
I'm not familiar with the "cold shot system".


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

We use a tool called "Harry's hot tapper" it's kind of like a saddle that clamps over the pipe with a threaded outlet. Install a ball valve on the branch and you drill open the branch using a hole saw, the kit has a water tight drive shaft to attach the hole saw with retriever to, you use the full bore ball valve to insert and remove the tool, not a drop of water will spill if done correctly. Kit cost $800 has more than paid for it self over the years as shut downs can be very time consuming.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We also use Harry's hot tapper for process lines and water services:thumbsup:

We cannot have any taps or saddles inside a building on plumbing though.

We have a pipe freezer but, I prefer to drain and pro-press if the building is not too large.


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Update: We shut down the building Friday night and used propress for a couple valves, piece of cake and not losing sleep over the add-a-valve.

As for hot-tapping, I've done a lot on steel, heat and chilled water pipe, but not for copper.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Va. Plumber said:


> I think I will just drain the building and propress a couple valves. I'd rather be safe than sorry.
> I'm not familiar with the "cold shot system".


Freezing kit. They work good when you can valve the line completly off, no water moving through it at all. I have seen a freeze let go and it aint a pretty site. It will definitly pucker a bhole at 2 a.m.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

I too, like most have herd horror story's about freeze kits. I'll shut down building, branches or whatever else to avoid them and pro press valves.


----------

